# RAM Speicher aus Server für PC



## Genofeva (10. April 2018)

*RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 4 Speicher Riegel aus einem Server ausgebaut. Mit der Hoffnung das ich ihn in meinen PC einbauen kann.

Daten: 
Hynix Korea 04
8GB 2Rx4 PC3 - 10600R - 9 - 10 - E1
HMT31GR7AFR4C - H9 D7 AB

Könnt ihr mir verraten ob ich diesen in mein PC einbauen kann. Habe ein DDR3 Mainboard.

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

Genofeva


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Wenn es ECC Speicher ist, dann kannst du ihn nicht verwenden. Da er aus einem Server kommt ist auch nur dafür ausgelegt, Google sagt mir auch es ist ECC Speicher, also leider nicht kompatibel^^


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Wenn es ECC Speicher ist, dann kannst du ihn nicht verwenden. Da er aus einem Server kommt ist auch nur dafür ausgelegt, Google sagt mir auch es ist ECC Speicher, also leider nicht kompatibel^^


Zu 99% stimmt das, aber einige Xeon auf manchen Sockel 1155-Boards waren mit ECC-RAM lauffähig und der Ryzen soll es laut Geizhals auch sein:
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wobei mir klar ist, dass Ryzen und DDR3 nicht funzt, aber grundsätzlich soll der wohl ECC-Speicher vertragen).
@Genofeva: Sofern du keine besondere CPU (wie z. B. einen Xeon) und ein spezielles Board hast, läuft der RAM also nicht.

Umgekehrte Frage: Braucht eigentlich ein Server oder ne Workstation unbedingt ECC-RAM, oder würde so ein Rechner auch mit "normalem" RAM laufen, wenn man auf dieses Feature keinen Wert legt?


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Zu 99% stimmt das, aber einige Xeon auf manchen Sockel 1155-Boards waren mit ECC-RAM lauffähig und der Ryzen soll es laut Geizhals auch sein:
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wobei mir klar ist, dass Ryzen und DDR3 nicht funzt, aber grundsätzlich soll der wohl ECC-Speicher vertragen).
> @Genofeva: Sofern du keine besondere CPU (wie z. B. einen Xeon) und ein spezielles Board hast, läuft der RAM also nicht.
> 
> Umgekehrte Frage: Braucht eigentlich ein Server oder ne Workstation unbedingt ECC-RAM, oder würde so ein Rechner auch mit "normalem" RAM laufen, wenn man auf dieses Feature keinen Wert legt?



Nein man brauch kein ECC-RAM, geht auch mit normalen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Nein man brauch kein ECC-RAM, geht auch mit normalen


Gut zu wissen


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen



ECC kann man so gesehen als Zusatz-Feature sehen das von der CPU und Board unterstützt werden muss, das heißt aber ja nicht das ein Xeon nicht auch normalen RAM verkraftet. Also es ist ja ein Schutzmechanismus, wie z.B. ein Rückfahr-Sensor im Auto, dem Motor ist es ja egal ob so etwas verbaut wurde, denn er kann auch ohne laufen


----------



## belle (11. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Es gibt auch normale Intel-CPUs, die ECC-Speicher unterstützen. Meistens betrifft dies höhere Modelle, also beispielsweise von den Core i3 der Haswell-Generation kann / darf das der 4100 nicht, der 4300 schon:
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/77769/


----------



## bastian123f (11. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Kannst du bitte auch dein verwendetes Motherboard und deine eingesetzte CPU nennen? Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen geht es, allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering.


----------



## XT1024 (11. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server fÃ¼r PC*

Die Informationslage finde ich zwar überaus dünn aber z. B. Motherboard Matrix | Support - Super Micro Computer, Inc.

Wenn ich mich also nicht ganz irre, geht registered RAM auf 08/15-MBs nicht (noch weniger als ECC nämlich gar nicht). Wenn auf diesem 





Genofeva schrieb:


> DDR3 Mainboard


registered ("Server-RAM") laufen würde, nehme ich doch mal an, dass er/sie es dann auch wüsste

---
Sollte ECC RAM auf normalen MBs nicht einfach ohne ECC laufen? Ich habe mich damit schon längernicht befasst aber Suchergebnisse dazu sind eher inkonsistent.  Gut, da wird ja auch ECC und Reg wild gemischt.

Also nein, läuft vermutlich nicht aber das ECC halte ich bei der Ausgangslage jedenfalls für das geringere Problem.


----------



## Genofeva (11. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server fÃ¼r PC*

Hey Leute,

vielen dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.  

Wenn ich den RAM einbauen würde kann dann etwas passieren auser das der PC halt nichtmal angeht (folge Schäden dadurch)? 

Weil sonst würde ich ihn einfach mal testen und schauen ob es geht vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und er funktioniert 

Gruß Genofeva (Er)


----------



## Torben456 (11. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server fÃ¼r PC*



Genofeva schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> vielen dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.
> 
> ...



Nee es entstehen keine Schäden, ECC ist nur ein Sicherheitsfeature, das Fehler erkennt grob gesagt  Also du kannst den RAM einfach testen.


----------



## bastian123f (12. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Versuche es mal. Normalerweise passiert da nichts. Entweder er wird erkannt, oder er wird nicht erkannt und du bekommst den Postcode dazu. Aber am Besten erst mit einem Riegel probieren!


----------



## lunaticx (12. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

war das nich so das ECC-Ram auf jedem Board läuft ... du nutzt eben nur nich ECC wenns nicht unterstützt wird.

Reg-ECC läuft nur auf speziellen Boards ...

Edit:
nach dem Speicher gegooglet ... das ist wohl Reg-ECC-Ram ... der wird auf deinem, vermutlich 08-15-Consumer-Board, nicht laufen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

ECC und Registered wird sehr oft durcheinander geworfen.

Registered RAM arbeitet komplett anders als unser "haushaltsüblicher" Speicher. Da übernimmt der Riegel einen Teil der Arbeit des Speichercontrollers. Deswegen muss dieser auch explizit unterstützt werden. Die Timings (nicht die der Chips sonders am Interface) sind anders, und deaktivieren kann man das ganze auch nicht. Mainboards mit Registered Unterstützung arbeiten für gewöhnlich aber auch mit Unregistered RAM.

ECC hingegen ist die Fehlerkorrektur. Da speichert der Riegel zusätzlich zu den Daten auch noch eine Quersumme. Die Verwendung dessen muss unterstützt werden, man muss es aber nicht verwenden. ECC RAM läuft auf normalen Mainboards genauso wie Non-ECC RAM auf speziellen ECC-fähigen Mainboards.


----------



## amdahl (12. April 2018)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Hier wurde schon viel Desinformation verbreitet, deshalb nochmal zur Klarstellung

"Unbuffered" ECC läuft auch mit den meisten Boards und CPUs die kein ECC unterstützen. Nur natürlich ohne Fehlerkorrektur.
Registered RAM hingegen benötigt die Unterstützung sowohl vom Board als auch von der CPU.

Dein RAM ist registered, zu erkennen am "R" in PC3 - 10600R und am Zusatzchip auf den DIMMs. Läuft also nicht ohne Board mit entsprechendem Chipsatz und großer Xeon-CPU. E3 Xeons können das auch nicht.
Kaputt gegangen ist bei deinem Versuch aber sicher nichts, keine Sorge.


----------



## Hansaufdampf (11. März 2019)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Erhöht ECC Registered Ram die CPU Belastung und wenn ja wie viel?


----------



## rschwertz (18. März 2019)

*AW: RAM Speicher aus Server für PC*

Die Belastung auf dem speicherbus wird bei registered / buffered Modulen verringert. Deshalb können solche Module auch größer sein.


----------

